# Member on line/not online problem yet still signed in.



## nwdave (May 9, 2011)

IE9, VISTA PC System.

Several times today, after creating a rather lengthy response to threads, I hit the submit button and discovered, nada, nothing, Checked the online/offline and found I was offline, yet I'm still signed in and can periodically post.  It's getting rather frustrating.  Now, I have to post a copy of the item to Word, then if it doesn't post correctly, as in, not at all, I've at least got it saved into word so I can do a copy/post back to here.

Another problem:  I'm not consistently receiving email notification of a PM to me.  It does work and then doesn't. 

Ok, copy made, now to submit.


----------



## nwdave (May 9, 2011)

OK, this time it worked first time.  If you've created a post and then got nothing,  check the online/offline block to see if you're now OFFLINE.


----------



## richoso1 (May 10, 2011)

Dave,

I tried twice to duplicate what you've experienced. This is my second reply to a post. I'll keep an eye out for this issue.


----------



## nwdave (May 10, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I tried twice to duplicate what you've experienced. This is my second reply to a post. I'll keep an eye out for this issue.


Just happened again when I was posting to another thread.  I also noticed that if I quote in the reply, sometimes the new reply won't carry along when I hit the submit button.  Having had some experience in troubleshooting intermittent problems, it can drive you crazy.  As long as I can remember to do the work-around by copy-paste to word and have it ready in case it doesn't work on submission.  Perhaps its just me, but then, that wouldn't surprise me either.  Hey, it's all good and I'll just keep hanging in there.  Perhaps tomorrow, the gremlin will move on to somebody else to pester.  Thanks in advance for any help you can render.

~Dave


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2011)

About every other Tuesday Huddler does updates and fixes to the site and today is the day I don't know for sure but I would suspect that's the trouble your having


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Could be Vista. We know how well that works.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2011)

I often copy my post reply from the preview box, in case something happens to a long post I'm making.

If it's still in the reply box & I'm worried about it, it won't let me do the usual way of copying, but if I highlight it with the mouse, and then go up my tool box, to edit, then copy, I'm able to copy it from the reply box, without taking the chance of losing it on the way to the "Preview" box.

Don't know if that helps anyone,

Bear


----------



## nwdave (May 10, 2011)

I don't see that as being a valid remark as this is the only site that I've had this type of problem with.  Given enough time you can make disparging remarks about any operating system and it just serves no real purpose other than to spread disinformation, not certainly any corrective action.
 


alelover said:


> Could be Vista. We know how well that works.


----------



## richoso1 (May 10, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I don't see that as being a valid remark as this is the only site that I've had this type of problem with.  Given enough time you can make disparging remarks about any operating system and it just serves no real purpose other than to spread disinformation, not certainly any corrective action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nwdave (May 10, 2011)

Knocking on wood, loud and clear..... Have had no recurrence of the problem today.


----------

